# Goose Calling 101



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i just have a few questions about the instructional video that barnie calef has out on the market, duck and goose calling 101. i bought take em 6 and it was a bonus dvd that came along with it. what i want to know is whats up with the sounds that he is making in the back of his throat when he is blowing his short reed? i taught myself the basics on the short reed before i ever saw this video and i dont have anything going on in the back of my throat. i blow mine much like a duck call, i think i sound fine but i want to make sure im learning the best technique possible. should i be making noise in the back of my throat? or am i ok getting air through the call with out it? thanks for any help.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well you do not really have to, when I learned how to call that is how I did it. I think that is really adds a deaper tone when you have that "grunt" coming up your throat. If you watch the Honker Talk video shawn stahl says that when you add that it is called voice influction I think. In any case you really do not have to do it but when I learned from honker talk by shawn stahl and the short reed way by tim grounds that is the way that they do it, and I do not plan to question either of them. Just my .02


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The growling that you hear is to get a deeper, "goosier" sound out of the call. If you not putting some sort of growl in the call you not getting everything possible out of your call. To truly sound like a flock you must sound like different birds! By adding the growl on some notes then taking it out on others will make you sound much more realistic. If I don't put at least a little growl into my call, I think it sounds like a new years eve party horn. About the only time I use no growl is when I'm screamin at them with the come back call. Hope this helps you out!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> think it sounds like a new years eve party horn.


That would about sum up what I sound like!


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

porkie, you beat me to it. I use a short reed call and, if I get lazy and don't concentrate on adding that growl, its like Time freakin Square.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

The biggest thing that I have to remember when blowing one of my short reeds is to cut off the air in my wind pipe, not with my tongue right behind my teeth like you can do with a flute, and the grunt just gives you a little rasp, you have to have a little grunt in your call to do a feeder grunt or sound like one of the big ole honkers.

good huntin


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

I just wish that someone would actually sit down with me, outside, and go over the different techniques. My friends all say that I'm a good caller. I think that's because they're spoiled hunting with me and I do all the work. When I hunt with good callers, I am all amatuer. Also, I believe that all of these calls need to be adjusted prior to going into the field. My problem is that when I attempt to adjust it, I might as well go buy a new one.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heres a tip for you, if your going to take apart your call and experiment for the first time. Take a fine point marker and mark where the stopper meets the reed and mark where the stopper meets the tone board. This will insure you that you can put it back the way you found it if all else fails. Trust me, I learned this the hard way!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Leave it alone. I bought my first short reed i believe it's a meat grinder Having never blown a short reed before, I had at it in the parking lot, well after about two minutes I knew they must have assembled it wrong at the factory. So I took it apart. Do yourself a favor Don't take it apart until you learned how to use it the way the factory set it.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Videos, tapes and CD's are all well and good but alot can be learned by just working on perfecting the cluck. If you can blow 25 perfect clucks in a row slowly move into stretching the clucks out. Too many people give up on shorts before they get the cluck down. AND FOLLOW GOOD ADVICE dont mess with the call!!!!!!!!!!!! 99.9 % of premium calls going outthe door are in perfect working order. When comes to growling or grunting, it does add alot of low goose but rips up your throat. Tim Grounds likes to growl and flip the toungue to cut the air but Fred Zink taught me how to roll air over the tounge and use more of a cough. My throat is in much better shape after calling for a day then it used to be. His video the acient art of paralyzing is a great tool for technique and tips.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

good news, i sat down in my living room this afternoon, turned on a hunting video and figured out the whole gunting thing. by no means do i have it mastered, i have lots of work to do, but at least it isnt something that just puts a confused look on my face anymore. thanks for the tips.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

its not a grunt but more of saying a gah, kee, kah, tah or something like that depending on what your trying. Just blowing into the call it wont sound realistic.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I use a short reed call and, if I get lazy and don't concentrate on adding that growl, its like Time freakin Square.


Oh, Ron, I see you have a new alias on the web site!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------

